# مصفاة البترول باختصار



## نبيل عواد الغباري (24 يناير 2011)

مرفق مختصر عن مصفاة البترول


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يناير 2011)

عاشت الأيادي أخي نبيل على هذا الملف المفيد جدا وننتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك المميزة ..........


----------



## الهندي30 (8 مارس 2011)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------



## ahmed.202025 (12 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## السيد الوميض (15 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## safa aldin (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eliker bahij (26 أبريل 2013)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود*


----------



## مازن81 (1 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (3 يناير 2014)

سلمت يمناك


----------



## hopeeghospital (5 يناير 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## hamza_al (8 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

بارك الله فيك أخي 

واصل تميزك و إبداعك 

ننتظر جديدك 
وفقك الله


----------



## عدنان براهيم (3 مارس 2014)

موضوع جميل مهندس نبيل ومفيد 
اريد ان اضيف شيئا بسيطا اليه 
ان التقطير الجوي اضافة الى ماذكرت يحتاج الى حقن بخار ماء محمص بضغط مناسب في مكانين من برج التقطير هما منطقة الديزل ومنطقة الكيروسن مهمته 1-التحكم ببداية ونهاية غليان المنتج 2- المحافضة على ضغط ثابت لبرج التقطير 3- المساعدة في التقطير بطريقة التقطير في الجرف بالبخار
البخار يفصل عن المنتج (النفتا) الذي يخرج من اعلى البرج بعد تبريده بواسطة درم فصل فيه حاجز معدني


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 مارس 2014)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> مرفق مختصر عن مصفاة البترول


الشكر الجزيل على الجهود الطيبه


----------



## ABO HAIDER (17 أغسطس 2014)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------

